#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Drilling And Workover >  >  >  Does anyone have a wellCAT manual?

## aef

Hi everyone,

does anyone have a wellcat manual/tutorial/instruction? If yes, please upload it.
Best wishes


aefSee More: Does anyone have a wellCAT manual?

----------


## LOST

please share well cad software for us or for me.
the_losts40@yahoo.com
thank you

----------


## aef

you can find  the wellcad software here? See also other threads. 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

It would be great if anyone could upload a wellcat manual?

----------


## jpmaniest

thx for the software...

----------


## nizam144

Hi AEF,

give me your email address to send you wellcat manual. i have downloaded wellcat from the link you provided, it only accepts measured depth of casing or pipe  upto 3 m. is it working full with you??? please let me know

regards

----------


## little_morron

> Hi AEF,
> 
> give me your email address to send you wellcat manual. i have downloaded wellcat from the link you provided, it only accepts measured depth of casing or pipe  upto 3 m. is it working full with you??? please let me know
> 
> regards



Before set tubular config .. Open tab .. WELLBORE \ GENERAL -> set well depth (MD)

----------


## mohsenxp

please send me manual of wellcat
mohsenxp@gmail.com

----------


## yamgba

> Before set tubular config .. Open tab .. WELLBORE \ GENERAL -> set well depth (MD)



Hello There.. I see in one of your post that you could help with WellCat Manual. I am seriously in need of it..could you please send to my e-mail address? yamgba@yahoo.com

Thanks.

----------


## anis197

hi i need wellcat manual can anyone send me at the following address: anis_mts@yahoo.com
Thanks

----------


## anihita

Wellcat Manual is available here for reading:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## chuan556

can you help to reupload it again? the link dead* thanks

----------

